# Where do you keep your best tanks?



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I just want to know where do people usually setup their favorite aquariums, it might seem weird...but I have mine in my bedroom!?


----------



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi Raul. I have mine (120l) in my living room above the fire place and I'm starting a small paludarium (30l) in my home office.
Regards.
(I don't think having the aquarium in the bedroom is weird at all, it must be quite relaxing.)


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

My two best are:

1: In my Man Room/Aquarium Room downstairs in front of my couch.

2: In my living room.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The 55g back at home is in the living room. In fact, it's the first thing one sees when walking into the house. 

The two smaller tanks in my dorm...

The 20g is right next to the dining table

The 12g cube is right next to my working desk.

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Well.....29 gallon cichlid tank in the bedroom along with a betta tank. Then I have a spare bedroom that holds the 75 and another betta tank and a ten gallon. The ten gallon is soon to be moved to the living room after I redo it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Do you think a 'stunning display tank' should better be place in the living room, or in your bedroom?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I think it would depend on what fish you have and what goes on in the living room. I wouldnt want my big tank in the living room due to the commotion and surround sound scaring everything half to death ;-)


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

it's def not weird to have your main tank in u'r bedroom. I'm just like you Raul. I wake up to a lush green planted tank where I just stare at it for maybe 10 minutes if I can every morning. The light's are off by the time I go to sleep, but it's either or. You can set your timer to turn off alil bit after the time you get in to bed. So you can stare at it while you can while your in bed. Now is that sexy or what? ..........

:roll: 

haha...j/k guys. I'm sure you kno what I mean. While I'm not married, I'd like the fish tank to be the first thing i see. Just my opinion


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It's especially relaxing for people like me...I can't go to sleep easily when I'm pissed or excited about something, so just staring away at my tank as I sleep always calms me down.


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

My 55 Gal tank is in the living room.

My 3 - 10's and the 20 are in my office.

I don't know about best though,
I used to think my 55 was the best. But now I'm really starting to like my smaller tanks.

CD


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

My bedroom tank(though it currently is green) was set up for my enjoyment only. The 46 gallon downstairs is going to be geared not only to me, but also to any guests that may come by(flashier species of fish). After all, besides a fishkeepr, who is interested in heterandria formosa(besides"Whoa, you have some really small fish").


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

46 gal. in living rm., 10 gal. in home office. 50 gal. to go in basement family rm. next year.


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

I keep my 30 gal in my bedroom because it sometimes helps me to relax after a hard days work or if i'm frustrated about something :wink:


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a small small house now but it came with a converted porch, half of which I use for an office, and the other half, well can you blame me?










Steve Pituch


----------



## Cheyd (Mar 17, 2004)

115G is in the Living Room
60G is in the Office
30G is still in storage, but boss gave me permission to set it up at work...
 :twisted:


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Call me crazy, but my 46Bow and 75G are both side by side in my bedroom occupying one whole wall across from the bed. Love watching them in the morning on my days off. They keep me in bed for atleast 30 minutes extra unless I am in a rush.


----------



## shannon (Jan 30, 2004)

*where the tank goes*

Hi everyone. When we lived in a small condo, our show tank was next to our dining room table. Family and friends all got great pleasure from it there. Now the show tank is in our bedroom, where my husband and I enjoy it most.Soon I'll be working on a new show tank for the living room
Now where to put it :? shannon


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm a renter and live in an apartment. Mine are in the bedroom for htat reason. I can see all 5 of my tankd form bed (including the empty 30 gal ont he floor waiting for a home and the 2.5 emersed setup on the bottom of plant stand.

I find that most of my frinds who see my tanks think they are "neat" but I know they find me a bit "dorky" If I had my choice, I would have a nice 15 or 20 long in the living room but my favorites would still be in my bedroom. I find them so relaxing and wonderufl to look at. I like iththat they are not right in the middle of things.


----------

